
On being sane in insane places (1973) - bookofjoe
http://psychrights.org/articles/rosenham.htm
======
greenyoda
Recent article questioning the validity of this research:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21437852](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21437852)

